# living in constant agony



## cajunlady (Aug 10, 2002)

Ive been like this since 1988 when i had my gallbladder removed and docs kept thinking it was in my head, well when u have severe D! Its not in your head believe me. Ive tried different meds when i fianally looked in a magazine and had to diagnosis myself i found a doc that believed me and we went from there. But mine is so severe ive did the diet walking more everything they have asked nothing has worked, i go to bed like this and wake up going to the toliet. I see the med Lotronex is back and im going to beg to try it, anything beats even drinking water and flying to the bathroom.Having to miss parties, and get togethers with family and friends is annoying, some of them know and understand but its still embarrasing.I am married with 2 kids ages 15 and 11 my husband is great and i can see how much it hurts him he cant help me. So im going to try the drug since it is back and see if i can try to live again. My only past time now since i cant work the job i had before because of this.. I was an out reach worker for council on aging and had to go from house to house alot so i had to quit i couldnt hold up, if i tried to use any kinds of meds to make my D! Stop I start throwing up.This is the 1st time ive ever had a chance to talk about this to anyone, i found this page tonight was up because im bloated and when im on my cycle i get even in more pain bc not only do i have D! it has damaged my large intestine and i have a pocket on it that now hold particles of food and it gives me severe stomach cramps, and i have also a cyst on each of my ovaries, im just falling apart.Thanx for letting me vent here.


----------

